# New Frilled Dragon Day!



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

Pretty stoked you guys - I was frequenting Petco two days ago when I came across this little guy....







Oh shoot, wait, not that guy.... This one!






According to the store it is an Indonesian Frilled Lizard but most people refer to them as the New Guinea Frilled Lizard (or Dragon). They claimed he was around 20 weeks old but I am fairly certain he is younger than that - he is just so small! He is supposed to wind up being around 30" long, most of which being tail. I am pretty sure it is a male judging by the fact that he already has some coloration to his frill which is less likely with females at this age. He appears to be in really good health as he has no mites or anything and isn't *too* skinny; I have witnessed him eat a few times as well which is an excellent sign.

He is a super energetic and curious little dude! At the store he would always be running around in his enclosure and when he got to my house he was quick to start doing the same. I was worried he might just wanna hide for awhile but I am pretty sure he was stoked to have some vertical space to climb (they thrive in really tall environments which are a pain in the ASS to find). As far as his living space go, I am very proud with how it came out - especially considering I found everything and set it up in one day.






(With the lights on)






It looks a little different now as I added a few sticks around for climbing up to the top of his Roman column. Turns out that wasn't even necessary because he can climb all over that back foam wall, but it looks better with them there anyhow.

But enough about his home, here are more pics of the man himself!
















Last but most importantly - he needs a name! Currently, I am leaning towards Juular but I am open to any and all suggestions!


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2012)

He reminds me of Rango, but he was a chameleon so that's no good. But where Rango was voiced by Johnny Depp and was really quirky in a Hunter S. way then maybe he should be Dr. Gonzo?

Cool lizard bro


----------



## kamello (Jan 23, 2012)

man, that thing is so cute, fuck kiteh's 


name suggestions:

Gojira
Charmander
Lizzy
...uhh...Daemoness?


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

kamello said:


> man, that thing is so cute, fuck kiteh's



Damn straight! Way cuter than a cat in my book


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is brilliant!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 23, 2012)

The name can only be Dovahkiin.

Or Roger.


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry but I hate animals in cages.
It's a living thing and not a toy to fulfill your needs of watching it in a cage to proove your power or just to have fun.
Of course it won't go to college but still freedom is a treasure and we all want it.
I can't understand why some humans love watching animals in cages.
Yeah you probably will say "but I love it, I treat it better than myself" still it's in a cage and we don't put someone(or something) we love in a cage.
That's your choice that I completely disagree and makes me sad.
Animals should be in the wild and not at stores or in cages.
Maybe one day a smarter species will come and put you in that position then MAYBE you'll understand it.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Sorry but I hate animals in cages.
> It's a living thing and not a toy to fulfill your needs of watching it in a cage to proove your power or just to have fun.
> Of course it won't go to college but still freedom is a treasure and we all want it.
> I can't understand why some humans love watching animals in cages.
> ...



Are yous serious? The guy gets a new pet and you start this crap? What is with you? The next time you want to make a comment to someone's thread, don't actually hit the submit button, just pretend you did


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 23, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Are yous serious? The guy gets a new pet and you start this crap? What is with you? The next time you want to make a comment to someone's thread, don't actually hit the submit button, just pretend you did



Tsss.
Some people aren't able of respect different opinions.
If I said I loved it you would agree to me and never complain so everybody have to say only what you want?
I cannot have my opinion because you don't agree?
It's a forum, a place to share opinions and the more we disagree, the more we learn with ourselves.
Seems like it will take a long time till you start understand it.
Any 'pet' have feelings and even though you probably don't believe, they feel pain and some even commit suicide(knocking their heads against glass) when in cages but you probably think they're just toys with no feelings.
The next time you want to make a comment about someone's reply which you don't agree, don't actually hit the submit button, just pretend you did or respect what others think, you don't have to agree, just respect it 
And you gave me a negative reputation only because I don't like animals in cages?
How someone could be so infantile?
Do you really think your negative response will change my life?
Will I waste 1 second of my life crying about it?
No, I still hate animals in cages and you're still can't respect other people opinions.
While there's no respect, ignore button for you


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

We need pics of that thing when it's bigger..I'm kinda envious. Nice habitat. He needs a little guitar rig and whatnot..and a flatscreen...bitches love flatscreens


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome lizard. Are you going to pair it up with a female? Congrats on the terrarium as well. Looks like he'll have fun in that.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 23, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Tsss.
> Some people aren't able of respect different opinions.
> If I said I loved it you would agree to me and never complain so everybody have to say only what you want?
> I cannot have my opinion because you don't agree?
> ...



No, you're essentially shit-stirring.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 23, 2012)

That's cool as shit


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 23, 2012)

Juular
Or
Mike Patton


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 23, 2012)

Dennis? - Well have to get a least one JP reference in there!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 23, 2012)

Call him Apu Nahasapeemapetilon.
*
*

*
*


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

8Fingers said:


> Sorry but I hate animals in cages.
> It's a living thing and not a toy to fulfill your needs of watching it in a cage to proove your power or just to have fun.
> Of course it won't go to college but still freedom is a treasure and we all want it.
> I can't understand why some humans love watching animals in cages.
> ...



The thing that I love about this forum is that it is a collection of very different people with vastly differing opinions. We all come together and share what we like about topics very dear to us: music, instruments, politics, beer, anything! The greatest thing about this, though, is that we all have a mutual respect for one another no matter what the opinion. If someone else isn't a fan of a certain style of guitar, people (typically) don't immediately start hating on them personally. Most of us typically keep the negative comments to ourselves or, if we really can't keep it in, find another positive attribute to mention alongside. But, as I stated before, it's never a personal attack. We never say to people "my god, you are really a shitty person for having purchased that Dean Razorback," even if sometimes we might think it (). In your case, however, that's exactly how you meant it. With such a clearly worded thread title, it's obvious you came in here _specifically_ to tell me that I am a terrible person for having taken home this animal.

To be perfectly honest, I agree with the core of what you're saying regarding animal care. I grew up in the home of a wildlife biologist and as such have nothing but the utmost respect for animals and their wellbeing. Of course they deserve to be out in the wild doing what they do best. That being said, the fact of the matter is that this animal was already for sale and I truly believe that he was not going to find a better home than with me. I wouldn't have purchased him were that not the case. It's not as if I went out and found him in the wild and then locked him away - I certainly wouldn't agree with that. But, I'm also not about to go set him free or some such nonsense; he wouldn't last so much as a week! So, if this lizard is going to have the best captive life he could have asked for as opposed to getting stuck with some snotty kid who simply "thought he looked cool" and isn't going to care for him correctly, then I think I did this guy an invaluable service. I have wanted one of these since as far back as I can remember and have done all that I can to provide as excellent care as I am able.

So, the next time you want to voice your opinion about anything on this forum, remember to please be respectful. If you do have something negative to say, it's probably best to keep your mouth shut like the rest of us do. If you do happen to say something and someone calls you on it, it's really not the best idea to go on a little tirade about how much better a person you think you are. It's frankly rather unflattering.

EDIT: Just saw that this dude has been banned; can't say I am upset about that. You rock, Technomancer!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

Now, onto the more fun responses 



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> We need pics of that thing when it's bigger..I'm kinda envious. Nice habitat. He needs a little guitar rig and whatnot..and a flatscreen...bitches love flatscreens



I actually totally thought about finding a cheap guitar neck and putting that in there! I am just worried that it might be too slick for him to climb, but something music related will probably happen in the future (along with more pictures when he has grown up!) 



The Grief Hole said:


> Awesome lizard. Are you going to pair it up with a female? Congrats on the terrarium as well. Looks like he'll have fun in that.



The only local reptile store in town told me that if I were to breed them he would be willing to pay me for the offspring, so it is really tempting! Only problem is I think I would need a larger tank if I were to have two - I am barely meeting the size requirements as it is for just the one. Definitely open to the possibility, though....



BigBaldIan said:


> Dennis? - Well have to get a least one JP reference in there!



I actually thought about that too! His last name in the movie would also be pretty sweet - Nedry.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

Awesome lizard dude! No comments on the name, when we (my wife and I) were out to get a beardie (which sadly never happened) naming was by far the most fun part. I think fluffy was pretty high on the list


----------



## kamello (Jan 23, 2012)

^
^

couldn't be more agree with you, I love this forum for being so diverse (all the forums oriented for musicians of my country become some type of Vintage vs Modern type of thing  ) but after seeing the pics, I think is true that he might need a bigger tank 

also, I don't know anything about taking care of a reptile, but can you have them running through your house if you want to? (not 24/7, that would be veeeeeery dangerous for the little friend, but a few minutes a day? )


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

kamello said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> couldn't be more agree with you, I love this forum for being so diverse (all the forums oriented for musicians of my country become some type of Vintage vs Modern type of thing  ) but after seeing the pics, I think is true that he might need a bigger tank
> ...



Yeah, at some point he is most likely going to need a larger tank. I talked to a guy who had a Frilled for eight years and he told me he used the exact same tank I bought the whole time and it worked great. I figure once he is fully grown and I have the means to buy him a larger tank (this one was about $300 on its own) I will look into something better, but for now this will be fine 

And absolutely! I plan on getting him out of his cage as much as possible just so that he is very comfortable with people and doesn't ever get the urge to dart away and hide. I will probably wind up getting a leash too so I can take him on walks; I used to do that with my Bearded Dragon and it was mega fun times!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 23, 2012)

Name?

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


or Fluffy.

EDIT:

The period at the end of Dead Slut Gut Fuck. is a very important part of the name.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 23, 2012)

Name him The Bruce. Not just Bruce, mind you. _The_ Bruce.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 23, 2012)

On a technical note I admire the fact that you've made the vivarium a more vertical space with the species being primarily arborial.

However it it turns out to be female, you're going to have to name it Chlamydia.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 23, 2012)

BigBaldIan said:


> On a technical note I admire the fact that you've made the vivarium a more vertical space with the species being primarily arborial.
> 
> However it it turns out to be female, you're going to have to name it Chlamydia.



It wasn't until I found that cage that I even said to myself it would work out getting this lizard. I had read a lot saying that the enclosure needed to be as tall as possible to accommodate their climbing instincts and didn't want to put him in a situation where that couldn't happen (the woman helping me at Petco initially told me to get a wide tank that was only 18" tall which would have not been suitable at ALL). At some point I will probably need to go taller but at the very least he/she can grow up in there and not have its growth stunted or some such.

And yeah, their scientific name does look a _lot_ like Chlamydia (Chlamydosaurus)....


----------



## Tanoma (Jan 23, 2012)

That thing is damn awesome!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 23, 2012)

Gorgeous animal.  Congrats. This isn't helping my need for a scaly animal of some kind. I miss having the company of non-humans.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 23, 2012)

Frilleds are awesome! The enclosure looks great as well. I'd love a couple lizards eventually, but my housing situation will not allow anymore tanks. I already have the 20g python terrarium, and then a 55g and 10g aquarium.  Looks great, though. Keep us updated. Or just me. Either way.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jan 23, 2012)

Misha Mansoor is a good name for him.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 23, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Misha Mansoor is a good name for him.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, it's one of these things!






They run so strangely. Up on their hind legs, back straight, frill out, giving zero fucks.


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 23, 2012)

How would a human know what an animal wants?

I always thought living in a protected environment and not having to worry about HUNTING food was pretty cool.

Sometimes I think animals in zoo's or pens are happy as fuck.

Awesome lizard my friend.

Name it "jug".


----------



## Necris (Jan 23, 2012)

I  him. I'm sure he will be very happy in his new home.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome lizard dude! My vote for name is definitely either Juular or Gojira (references to 2 of my favourite bands/artists ). I'm rather jealous, too. I wanted to get a bearded dragon this past summer but I have 2 cats already and my mom would've flipped her shit . I will just wait 'til I move out in a few years. How are lizards as pets? I remember reading up a bit on bearded dragons and they are supposedly very friendly and almost dog-like. Then my buddy told me that they kinda smell but I could get over that pretty easy as any pet comes with its own funk.
Sorry to derail the thread a bit, but once again, that is one cool as lizard! And an awesome environment you made for it .


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats, duder! I've wanted a lizard (leopard gecko) for ages.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Awesome lizard dude! My vote for name is definitely either Juular or Gojira (references to 2 of my favourite bands/artists ). I'm rather jealous, too. I wanted to get a bearded dragon this past summer but I have 2 cats already and my mom would've flipped her shit . I will just wait 'til I move out in a few years. How are lizards as pets? I remember reading up a bit on bearded dragons and they are supposedly very friendly and almost dog-like. Then my buddy told me that they kinda smell but I could get over that pretty easy as any pet comes with its own funk.
> Sorry to derail the thread a bit, but once again, that is one cool as lizard! And an awesome environment you made for it .



Lizards are a decent amount of work but you get pretty used to it after awhile. I had a Rosy Boa when I was really little and then later got a Bearded Dragon. It's mainly the fact that you have to clean their tanks every so often and then feeding can sometimes be a hassle (I am not the biggest fan of crickets at this point - I just found two of them chilling on my wall!). But overall I would say it is totally worth it! I really liked having my Beardy around and he was super calm; I could take him out and about with me on my shoulder and he would just chill. I heard from a few people that you can get Frilleds to act the same way so long as you handle them a lot when they are little. So far this guy is WAY calm so I have a feeling he won't be hard to tame down for such adventures. Also: the smell really isn't so terrible and it also depends on how diligent you are about cleaning their cages. It certainly isn't like having a ferret in your home - those things fucking REEK.

And thanks for all the kind words! I feel like I would be pretty happy were I a lizard in that cage  And yeah, I am really thinking the name is gonna be Juular - especially because I can call him Juules for short and that sounds classy as fuck! Hahah.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 24, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


> And thanks for all the kind words! I feel like I would be pretty happy were I a lizard in that cage  And yeah, I am really thinking the name is gonna be Juular - especially because I can call him Juules for short and that sounds classy as fuck! Hahah.


 
In typical reptile fashion....."nothing ever bothers Juular."


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2012)

BigBaldIan said:


> In typical reptile fashion....."nothing ever bothers Juular."



You sir, have won.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> How would a human know what an animal wants?
> 
> I always thought living in a protected environment and not having to worry about HUNTING food was pretty cool.
> 
> ...


 
Bc I think we give some animals too much credit with regards to how deeply they think things through in some holier than thou attempt at empathy.

Example:

I told a girl that I keep my dogs in crates during the day when I'm not home and at night while I sleep. She tells me it's mean to keep them locked up when they should be allowed to run all day. 

If keeping them locked up is a crime, does the size of the box matter? Whether it be a crate or simply the confines of my home as a whole, I've still restricted the dog to what I feel is acceptable rather than allowing him/her to make the decision on his/her own as they would in the wild. 

Name him Scooter...


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 24, 2012)

Awww he's so cute!  I vote for "Beardface"...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait the frilled collar is partially a defense mechanism, right? That's like that dude Johnny Yu from The Last Dragon. You don't have to know how to fight, you just have to look crazy as hell.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wait the frilled collar is partially a defense mechanism, right? That's like that dude Johnny Yu from The Last Dragon. You don't have to know how to fight, you just have to look crazy as hell.



Yup, that's exactly it! Their initial response when threatened is to run but if that option isn't available they intimidate their foe into submission 

If you have the patience to sit through a 30 second ad, here is an awesome video of one taking down a camera guy 

Wild Recon: Frilled Lizard on the Attack : Video : Animal Planet


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Epic instincts are epic. 

Why are humans' first two instincts to run or curl into the fetal position? 

Next time you're threatened, whip out your manhood and run around screaming like a crazy person.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jan 24, 2012)

Bloody awesome clip, non venomous but has the mechanism of "the best defense is a good offense".


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Next time you're threatened, whip out your manhood and run around screaming like a crazy person.



Though if your manhood has a frill you might want to go see a doctor....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Doesn't that just up the intimidation factor? 

"For the love of god, whatever you do don't touch me with that thing!"


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Doesn't that just up the intimidation factor?
> 
> "For the love of god, whatever you do don't touch me with that thing!"



I imagine you would operate it just like an umbrella....


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Is this the vid? That video at the link you posted earlier wouldn't play for some reason...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

^ Yep, that's the one! For some reason I must've glanced over it when I was checking if it was on YouTube as opposed to that silly Discovery site, haha.

That thing's got BALLS.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Thats what I'm saying. He realized he wasn't getting away and just said fuck it... 

Do they have teeth? I noticed he didn't even try to bite.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Do they have teeth? I noticed he didn't even try to bite.



Mhmm, little tiny ones. They don't eat anything large enough to warrant crazy huge, serrated teeth or anything; mainly things like crickets and waxworms (I think he might graduate to pinky mice when he is fully grown but that's the extent of it).

If he bites me anytime soon I'll let you know how it feels


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I was just curious about why he didn't try to bite the guy in the video at all. He must have known enough to know that wouldn't work.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think their teeth cause much damage even when they're fully grown. They're pretty much just for grip rather than cutting. That said, I'd love a tegu or monitor but one bite could end my ability to play music for life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea... I KNOW those aren't to be fucked with. Monitors get MASSIVE too.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

No way!

Are they the same as Komodo Dragons?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Same family yeah, komodo dragons are monitor lizards too. They're closely related to the now extinct mosasaurs actually as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Ahh okay. That explains a lot. A lady in my office was deployed to Iraq and she said they had HUGE lizards out in the desert and some of the guys in her squad/platoon/group/i-dunno-what-the-fuck-you-call-it used to try to catch them (to no avail, obviously).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah monitors in general do get pretty big. Some get 5-6ft and Komodos have been reported to be 9ft long. They're fast and deadly animals, and even small ones can cause damage. I got a nasty scratch from a 12" Bosc monitor.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Only thing I really remember seeing about KDs is this one thing I saw on the Discovery Channel where one chased down I guess what would have been the equivalent of a deer for that particular area (don't remember where they were) and it actually caught it mid stride and bit one of its hind legs IN HALF.

That right there earned it the Not To Be Fucked With badge in my book. At least not in a "let's poke it and see what it does" kinda way...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Only thing I really remember seeing about KDs is this one thing I saw on the Discovery Channel where one chased down I guess what would have been the equivalent of a deer for that particular area (don't remember where they were) and it actually caught it mid stride and bit one of its hind legs IN HALF.
> 
> That right there earned it the Not To Be Fucked With badge in my book. At least not in a "let's poke it and see what it does" kinda way...



Haha yeah they have immensely powerful jaws, and it's recently been discovered that they and other monitors possibly too, have venom. It was thought that it was just a bacterial infection caused by their bite, but they actually have venom glands. They can take down a buffalo with a single bite. It can take up to a week for the venom and infection to take the animal down, but they just wait. They can even swallow pigs whole.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Whole pigs?! WHOA. And how come it took them so long to find the venom glands in such a large animal?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Whole pigs?! WHOA. And how come it took them so long to find the venom glands in such a large animal?






Good question. I'm guessing they were pretty small, and that combined with the fact Komodos were endangered and there probably aren't that many specimens to study up close. Their venom glands aren't big either as animals go. It sorta mixes in with their saliva.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow... He looks much much larger than that pig. Almost seems like an oxymoron for anything that large/brutal to be "endangered" but with humans around I guess anything is possible.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wow... He looks much much larger than that pig. Almost seems like an oxymoron for anything that large/brutal to be "endangered" but with humans around I guess anything is possible.



Haha well it's mostly just because of their limited range, their numbers have increased a lot lately so they're listed as vulnerable now which is an improvement. There was a species of now extinct large monitor similar to the Komodo living in Australia called Megalania, and that was possibly 20ft long or so. They would have lived at the same time as Aborigines.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

Yea... Leave it to Australia to have that one. All their reptiles are so damn dangerous!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Yea... Leave it to Australia to have that one. All their reptiles are so damn dangerous!



Everything there is dangerous.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Haha yeah they have immensely powerful jaws, and it's recently been discovered that they and other monitors possibly too, have venom. It was thought that it was just a bacterial infection caused by their bite, but they actually have venom glands. They can take down a buffalo with a single bite. It can take up to a week for the venom and infection to take the animal down, but they just wait. They can even swallow pigs whole.



On a more recent BBC series (I think it was life, but might of been planet earth, most likely life though) they got on film a Komodo tagging a water buffalo or something (pretty much a moose) and then following it for days while it died of the venom. Then them all swarming it before it could die completely, it was ridiculous. Not to mention the guides, with sticks (for defense ) hiding in trees as it became to hot for them to be confident.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> On a more recent BBC series (I think it was life, but might of been planet earth, most likely life though) they got on film a Komodo tagging a water buffalo or something (pretty much a moose) and then following it for days while it died of the venom. Then them all swarming it before it could die completely, it was ridiculous. Not to mention the guides, with sticks (for defense ) hiding in trees as it became to hot for them to be confident.



Yeah I saw that aha. Dragons can smell a dying or dead animal from miles away, and they all gather in. It helps them tear the meat apart so they benefit from feeding in groups and playing a tug of war on the carcass.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 24, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> On a more recent BBC series (I think it was life, but might of been planet earth, most likely life though) they got on film a Komodo tagging a water buffalo or something (pretty much a moose) and then following it for days while it died of the venom. Then them all swarming it before it could die completely, it was ridiculous. Not to mention the guides, with sticks (for defense ) hiding in trees as it became to hot for them to be confident.


 
Hiding in trees with sticks? Are they known to attack ppl on sight? I know this might sound silly but it seems some animals that are larger and/or inherently more badass than us still choose to run from us.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

Got a picture of him with his frill out finally! Not sure why he is so pissed right now but I am not complaining about finally having a photo 







Also - I totally approve of the conversation happening about other badass lizards


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hiding in trees with sticks? Are they known to attack ppl on sight? I know this might sound silly but it seems some animals that are larger and/or inherently more badass than us still choose to run from us.



Larger reptiles can be pretty brave, and if they are territorial they may chase you down. Bear in mind dragons kill deer and buffalo, which are intimidating animals, so a human seems less of a threat. However they are normally pretty calm if a little curious, as there are plenty of small villages and research outposts on the islands they inhabit so they come into contact with humans fairly regularly and are used to their presence. They're not to be fucked with, but more often than not they'll either leave you alone or can be chased away.


Also your lizard is gorgeous. :3


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 24, 2012)

SilenceIsACrime said:


>



I don't know, but he does seem to have teeth, and I wouldn't want to get bit by him . That is one beautiful creature you got there man, congratulations! 

On the Komodo dragons thing, they're some pretty fascinating animals. They're also known for being relatively intelligent. There was a documentary on one of the Discovery Network's channels (or it might have been Nat Geo Wild) about a group of researchers trying to tag a few of them in the wild. They also showed how they kept them in a zoo, and what their bathing and feeding routines looked like. They definitely seem to recognize their keepers and show high levels of intellect when compared to other reptiles.

I remember seeing a few water monitors just chilling around at one of the hotels I stayed in on my trip to Sri Lanka last summer. It was pretty funny seeing them walking around on the grass without giving two flying fucks about the people around them 

All this talk about reptiles is making me want a lizard. It's a shame I can't accommodate anything of decent size right now (and probably for a while longer). I have to settle with two betta fish on two separate 2.5 gal tanks. Playful and funny little things, for sure, but I'd like something that I can bond a little better with.

As a suggestion for a name... I really don't have any, but my friend's bearded dragon's name is Dr. Manhattan  it's fucking epic. I don't think it'd be a bad choice


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Epic instincts are epic.
> 
> Why are humans' first two instincts to run or curl into the fetal position?
> 
> Next time you're threatened, whip out your manhood and run around screaming like a crazy person.



I've already been doing this.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jan 24, 2012)

>


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 24, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


>



What makes this even funnier is they have the same expression on their faces! Hahaha.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha awesome little guy, I like the viv you have set up for him, very swarve.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2012)

As for the Komodo Dragon thing, I remember seeing a documentary a few years back about a guy looking at the closest things we have to dragons of myth; it was very awesome, as was the section on the Komodo Dragon. When he went to the island and was observing them, one of them got very territorial and actually began chasing him around for like, a solid 20 minutes, and he wasn't slow at all, he just chased after him in relatively short bursts. So yeah, those things are definitely not to be fucked with, very cool creatures though.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 15, 2012)

Mild necrobump!

Took a little video of Juular (yup, that was my final decision for the name) eating and thought some of you might want to see! I like the way his frill moves while he's chompin'.

Oh, and I just couldn't resist regarding the background music.... 



Enjoy!


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 15, 2012)

Noooo it's blocked because of the music!
Glorious German copyrights!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 15, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Noooo it's blocked because of the music!
> Glorious German copyrights!



Nooo! I am sorry to hear that  But, just for you, I decided to upload a version that doesn't have the background music  Now you can hear me say silly things to him, lol. (For maximum effect, just play Progenies of the Great Apocalypse alongside this video)


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 16, 2012)

You're too kind man  thanks!


----------

